# RB26dett in an '89 240sx



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

My friend was interested in doing this swap in his '89 240sx, has anyone ever seen it done, suggestions? Anyone have a website that sells these engines? Thanks in advance.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

no, no one has even done the RB26DETT swap... wtf is an RB26DETT? sounds fast to me though. I did a lil research and they say its very easy to do this swap, like all u needa to do it bolt stuff in with a screw driver and some nails with a hammer. the best place to buy ur engines would be off ebay, they are the best for engines try to find the dealers in malaysia because they are very trust worthy and ship fast. the clip should cost around 1 grand and since the installation is fast and easy u can do it urself. i think it would take about an hour. good luck man you will be the first to do this swap.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

lol, nice joke drift240sxdrag.......   

hehe


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

you wanna drop the attitude and give me a straight answer?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Your head is just going to hurt when you realize the immense amount of work, time & money its gonna take. Unless your resources are far from finite, just forget it.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

what!? that isn't that right stuff i said? dude i researched it...
if its not right then that means u kno the answer urself... so why are u asking? attitude has nothing to do with my post.


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

> attitude has nothing to do with my post.


being ignorant, however, does.



> Your head is just going to hurt when you realize the immense amount of work, time & money its gonna take. Unless your resources are far from finite, just forget it.


thanks, i'll let him know. i'm sure he was probably talking one of the other skyline engines (RB20E i guess) anyways.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

johnebp said:


> *being ignorant, however, does.*


i'm glad u realize how stupid ur question was... at least ur learning...


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

vodKA said:


> *Your head is just going to hurt when you realize the immense amount of work, time & money its gonna take. Unless your resources are far from finite, just forget it. *



UMMMMM NO!!! 

The Rb26 is NOT some forbidden swap. Here is the basics

Get RB26 clip
Fet RB25 tranny
Get driveshaft
get mont kit that lets you retain TWIN turbos
bolt tha shit in like an RB25.
Easy. Wiring may be lengthy. I have not seen too many wirte ups or threads on the wiring into an S13 or S14. You can always sit down with a FSM for both engines.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

What about changeing the sump, LHS clearance issues with the turbos....it can be done, as any swap can, but if your going to the expense of a RB26DETT, you might as well buy a Skyline....


----------



## Gripen (May 24, 2003)

Suggest to your friend about an RB25DET swap. They are cheaper AND have the transmission you need. Of course, this engine will still have ungodly power and potential. Plus, there are more people who've done this swap, thus can help with the project.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> *you might as well buy a Skyline.... *


R32!!!!!! :thumbup:

johnebp:
i hope you got your answer by now. it is simply just WAY too much work/money to do the swap. that's why almost nobody even attempts these swaps and crack jokes about it.. like drift does  as gripen have mentioned, rb25det is probably the closest your friend will get to a rb26dett.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> *What about changeing the sump, LHS clearance issues with the turbos....it can be done, as any swap can, but if your going to the expense of a RB26DETT, you might as well buy a Skyline.... *


No there is a mount kit that takes care of these issues. And we arent fortunate to be able to get skylines atr a decent cost. an R32 GTR is like what 20-30K. The swap can be done for under 10K. Do the match


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

10k?? i thought the clip alone cost around 8-10grand??
and didn't mckinney already do a rb26dett swap?


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

well it's always nice to dream


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *10k?? i thought the clip alone cost around 8-10grand??
> and didn't mckinney already do a rb26dett swap? *


Hell no. If you shop around..you could get a RB26 for 4500 or so. That still leaves you about 4-5K for driveshaft, mounts, electric fans, other general maintenance. That is if you do it yourself


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Okay these guys are right. $5000 for the parts you need but your also going to need another $5000 for the installation. HKS has a drag racer 180sx that has the RB26DETT in it. But thats the only 240 i've heard of that has that swap. If your friend has teh right funds for that swap i would suggest going for it. One of the best swaps IMO.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

wow..that's not too bad for a r26.. (since s15 sr20's cost around 5grand..) but i'd rather go with a sr20det and spend the money i've saved on some bigger turbos


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

Well, Sport Compact Car magazine has an article s14 swap RB25det. Here is the link. Enjoy!!

http://www.sportcompactcarweb.com/tech/0309scc_hybrid/


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

The Rb26 swap is not that hard. It does cost a fair bit of cash, but it is well worth it. I had the swap done for about 2 months before I spun a rod bearing. It only cost me about $3500 to do this swap. Because I got the motor for $2200 and a tranny for $250 I did all my own work as well. Now I have rebuilt my motor with Je pistons and put on some HKS 2540 turbos and an OS Giken twin plate clutch. i plan on tearing the head off again this winter for some porting and polishing but even after all the work I have done I still havent spent much more than 10,000.
Just do some research and look for what deals you can get. Noone seems to know that the RB20 tranny bolts up to the Rb26dett motor. Well it does and you can get those things for peanuts. Sure theyre not as good as the Rb25 tranny, but good luck finding one. I have been waiting for one now for over three months. I can burn through 5 Rb20 trannies for the price of one Rb25. As far as everyone talking about swapping the Rb25 pan onto the Rb26 I would watch out for that cause I think that has caused engine failure in a person I knows Rb26. Did anyone know that you can just use a sawzall a grinder and some creativity to make the stock oilpan work? You have to put custom bends in the sway bar but that is much more easily done than trying to do all kinds of cutting to the baffles in the oilpan, and then hoping that it doesnt mess with the engines oiling. And now for the finale. Mckinney motorsports does not have a motor mount kit for the Rb26 240 swap! They talk the talk but I have been calling about them for many months now and all I get is that there not ready yet or were test fitting them today or _______(<-enter your favorite excuse here) You will have to make them yourself. Well at least that saves you $500.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

> No there is a mount kit that takes care of these issues. And we arent fortunate to be able to get skylines atr a decent cost. an R32 GTR is like what 20-30K. The swap can be done for under 10K. Do the match


Not where I live  a RB26DET gerbox, is 6 grand around here, while a engine will set you back 14,000........add about 10,000 to build the car.....then add another 12,000-15,000 to BUY the car to start with......That is GTR price range where I live......(And GTR's are cheaper here aswell)


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

silzilla said:


> *The Rb26 swap is not that hard. It does cost a fair bit of cash, but it is well worth it. I had the swap done for about 2 months before I spun a rod bearing. It only cost me about $3500 to do this swap. Because I got the motor for $2200 and a tranny for $250 I did all my own work as well. Now I have rebuilt my motor with Je pistons and put on some HKS 2540 turbos and an OS Giken twin plate clutch. i plan on tearing the head off again this winter for some porting and polishing but even after all the work I have done I still havent spent much more than 10,000.
> Just do some research and look for what deals you can get. Noone seems to know that the RB20 tranny bolts up to the Rb26dett motor. Well it does and you can get those things for peanuts. Sure theyre not as good as the Rb25 tranny, but good luck finding one. I have been waiting for one now for over three months. I can burn through 5 Rb20 trannies for the price of one Rb25. As far as everyone talking about swapping the Rb25 pan onto the Rb26 I would watch out for that cause I think that has caused engine failure in a person I knows Rb26. Did anyone know that you can just use a sawzall a grinder and some creativity to make the stock oilpan work? You have to put custom bends in the sway bar but that is much more easily done than trying to do all kinds of cutting to the baffles in the oilpan, and then hoping that it doesnt mess with the engines oiling. And now for the finale. Mckinney motorsports does not have a motor mount kit for the Rb26 240 swap! They talk the talk but I have been calling about them for many months now and all I get is that there not ready yet or were test fitting them today or _______(<-enter your favorite excuse here) You will have to make them yourself. Well at least that saves you $500. *


Take some pics of your motor I wanna see this.


----------



## Slade (Jul 25, 2003)

silzilla said:


> *Mckinney motorsports does not have a motor mount kit for the Rb26 240 swap! They talk the talk but I have been calling about them for many months now and all I get is that there not ready yet or were test fitting them today or _______(<-enter your favorite excuse here) You will have to make them yourself. Well at least that saves you $500. *


Well, I've been to their site and from what it says is that they're moving locations so it might be hard getting anything from them at the moment.

Taken from the SCC How-to, another place that sells a mounting kit is here. 

And yeah, take pics...


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Yes they do. Mckinney and Mckinney's east coast dealer sell them fool. JEEZ. Just because you have been waiting doesnt mean it doesnt exist!!! They are a well respected seller and if one of the owners says we have it and another importer I know hates them because they did it before he could...well I can believe that. And please post pics. I would LOVE to see a 2200 RB26. RB25 dont go for that much. So either you are lying or got a SERIOUS hookup, Hell my RB20 was 1200


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> *Not where I live  a RB26DET gerbox, is 6 grand around here, while a engine will set you back 14,000........add about 10,000 to build the car.....then add another 12,000-15,000 to BUY the car to start with......That is GTR price range where I live......(And GTR's are cheaper here aswell)  *


damn straight - its why people dont put the rb26 into silvias here cos the GTR is a superior car and available.

Due to 15 year import rule you can pick up an 89 R32 GTR for as cheap as $15000 AUD on road!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Joel said:


> *damn straight - its why people dont put the rb26 into silvias here cos the GTR is a superior car and available.
> 
> Due to 15 year import rule you can pick up an 89 R32 GTR for as cheap as $15000 AUD on road! *


that's why i hate aussies  jkjk

silzila. dude..seriously, you better take some pix before drift comes in here and stamps a big ol "sniperboss" on your ass


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

I will take some pics. Dont all gang up on me at once. Its funny a $2200 Rb26dett looks just like that other assholes $5000 Rb26dett but hey I guess maybe you can find where my importer was able to shave off the price

I never commented on the reputaion of Mckinney motorsports. just simply that they advertise having something that they have not even finished making yet.I do know they are moving. i have talked to them repeatedly. I would love it if you could prove me wrong as I would like to take out the solid mounts that I am currently using for a set with some dampening

$1200. I paid more than that for 1 of my turbos!

I will try to have pics on Wed.
I am finishing up a friends H22 swap tommorrow so I wont be in at the shop.(where my car is)


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *that's why i hate aussies  jkjk
> 
> silzila. dude..seriously, you better take some pix before drift comes in here and stamps a big ol "sniperboss" on your ass  *


AMEN to that! If drift catches this and you have no proof he will make u cry.

Dont say we didnt warn you!


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
drift240sxdrag= #1 instigator of disagrements on nissanforums.com= more interesting reading
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

OOOH the NissanForums Big Bad Ass. I would love to taLK to drift. From how you make him sound he might actually have some useful tech to talk to me about. Unlike so many others that post on these boards.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

actually, drift's the big jokester. cracks us up, ripping up newbies  so you better take pix!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hahah i see u guys are talking about me, yea i saw that the other day, and yes i did think sniperboss. 

i like this quote 



> OOOH the NissanForums Big Bad Ass


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

silzila, it's wednesday buddy.. pix!!!!!


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

No pix=Big Fat Liar...well, not really...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

:showpics: :waving: :fluffy: :showpics: 

everyone post pics, i don't believe any of u got a 240sx cept for those who have posted pics already


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

eh... drift ain't scary... of course i'm closer to him than all you, so i can go bitch slap him when needed... lol

he's simply









but here's a good one for you... you guys will love this smilie










I should edit it to say "STFU NOOB or drift will come for you" lol


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

I didnt have a web site to post my pics to yesterday. Also I have never used cuteftp for mac so I am having my buddie post them for me tonight. NOOB or not I bet you I have one of the most moded RB26 motors in a 240sx in the US. Also I do ALL my own work. Hey in fact I build race cars for a living! I am currently working on a supra built entirely with HKS goodies. It will be putting down around 900 WHP! Oh yea and next time Im at your job please dont put so much mustard on my big mac.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

listen amigo, i could care less what you do or if you're a noob or not... if you come on here and claim you got an RB26 in a 240 people will be a little hesitant to believe you simply due to the fact that it's not an everyday swap... that and there are a lot of "talkers"

and i wouldn't challenge to many people on what they do around here... some might just surprise you


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

hello, my name is silzila and here is a picture of my 240sx with a rb26dett in the engine bay. it makes 3,000,000hp!!!!!


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *hello, my name is silzila and here is a picture of my 240sx with a rb26dett in the engine bay. it makes 3,000,000hp!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

ROTFL


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

heres a try.


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

http://home.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=50f83b2d-6805-7c88-1143-4a5f5b7f89da&size=lg http://home.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=368571cd-77a3-14c0-4064-284e755e359b&size=lg http://home.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=60c823ad-726c-47f1-795f-1001190183ea&size=lg 
Thats the best I can do. It wont post the pics directly to the board maybe cause all I have are Macs? That is how it sits right now after the rebuild. and some other secret changes!!!


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

no pics=still not liar
I some pics of the rebuild as well if anyone cares to see them let me know I will post links or if I can figure it out I will post them on the board.
Vsp That picture was hilarious after all the frusteration of trying for the first time to post pictures on a website I came to the forum and saw that and just about pissed myself!:cheers:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i see a blue S14 with its hood down, then i see a small engine bay pic, then i see one turbo.

plus u can't do that, everyone knows that forum pictures to make it ur own car means u gotta show proof. Universal thing to do is to put a bag of bread and a carton of milk somewhere on ur car and take the pic. that proves u that its ur car and u just didn't rip it off.



> I should edit it to say "STFU NOOB or drift will come for you" lol


do it! :jump:


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

You do ALL your own work but cant searchthe internet for the life of you.........

http://www.underground-motorsports.com/

They are the eastcoast dealer and THEY say on their site that the kit is available. hmmmmmmmmm And I only see one turbo. Even if you were rebuilding, fixing or whatever your "rb26",posting a pic of an engine with one turbo is GAYYYYYYYYYYY. I will say that is a RB...but a 26..who knows and who really cares. The swap is not some forbidden thing anymore.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

OooO, i should have pics of my SR 240SX by next week wed wen i get my new camera(wich should be on saturday if i get a good check).


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

I am not going to put bread and milk on my car. How about another deez nutz pose specifically for you. And extra big so you can be sure its really not just a photoshopped Ka24 http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=455c524f-5b2e-4721-617b-799373d95a6f&size= and then a picture of both turbos extra big for you too! http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=5fd03af4-19dc-26b7-6fbe-2c791c483609&size= What do you know theyre both HKS
And one picture with the valve covers off just for good measure and again extra big!http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=245d7b9e-4456-6e55-6625-41ad31e354e7&size= 
Now find me any pictures like that anywhere on the net. I bet you wont.


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

nx2000 If you knew your Rb motors you would know that is a 26 and like I have said before they like to say on their sites that they have the mount kit and like I said before I have gone straight to the source and called mckinney again today and if you have the money and want to order them today they will tell you they are not ready. And no the 26 is not a forbidden swap but YOU dont have one so what now. And if a motor with one turbo is gay then I guess you are the biggest gay person here Right?Save your money (and dont keep it in your moms trailer anymore cause you know her boyfriend is stealing it) and maybe someday you could get a Rb26 of your own.
I would definately like to see your sr20 how about some dyno sheets too 180sx!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

dude, you need to calm the fuck down. you keep posting pictures that dont show up number one. number two, why would anyone else try to prove something to you when you cant prove a damn thing to us? and on here, nobody really wants an RB26 swap. the thing that NX was saying was gay, was that you have a twin turbo RB26 in your car, but the picture only had one turbo. think about that one ass hole. and change your damn signature, it's not there for you to make fun of other people. i had a honda and i'd probably buy another. if i didnt wreck mine, it would be running 10's. so shut up and get the fuck out of here.


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

Funny My pictures seem to show up for everyone else that looks at them. Of course your Honda would have run 10s if you hadnt ruined it. Thats like that kid everyone knows who talks about how he ran a 13 with a stock hyundai on the one day noone else was around to see. I dont believe you are the person to tell me what I can and cant do. I think a lot of people are interested in the RB26 I mean it is the best racing engine Nissan has ever produced. Lets talk about chilling out You ignorant fool. I dont start throwing around all kinds of swear words at everyone, but I suppose that is your weak mind trying to express itself. You need to leave the forums if you dont have anything worth talking about.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

just put a bag of bread and a carton of milk on it...


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

HAHAHAH nice try trying to cll me out. I DO have an RB. Bitch I did th swap with my bare hands. And I dont drive a Honda..and If I DID, it would smoke any 240 nutriding assholes RB26 powered car. ooooooooo you have an RB26....wow. I have an RB20...wow. The engine is just that...an engine. Big fucking deal bro. Do you think you are lamighty because you have a Rb26??? I COULD have gotten one. I chose instead to get the cheaper engine and guess what...it sucked and I have since sold my 240 AND rb20 swap. IF I really wanted to compete with you...I could trust me.  I make good money and could afford a RB26 seeing I dont live in a trailer, but I have better things to spend my money on like college education for my daughter or an SUV for my wife. I dont have an RB26...Ill give you that...but the bigger fact is I dont want one. Fuckign the owner from Mckinney posted on a board and said the kit was available. Now maybe if you got your head out your ass thinking you are big and bad because you have an RB26, maybe you would get somewhere. And I dont have dyno sheets on my RB20 swap, but I DO have detailed pictures and have helped many peopel on several baords with any questions they had on the Rb instead of being a dick about liek some dumb asses I know.


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

nx2000 I hope your daughter gets that college education because you obviously never got that far. My previous post was not for you at all. It was for 93 whatever the guys name is above me. I never doubted your RB20 and when I show proof that I do in fact own an RB26 then you get all worked up. Well looks like I cant win with you stud. I am not mad though it is normal for a person to instead of swallowing their pride and admitting that they were unecessarily being an ass, to break out in raging fits of anger. As far as dyno sheets I wasnt asking for yours in the post I specifically asked 180sx for the Dyno sheets from his SR that he stated he was going to be taking pics of soon. 

College Lesson #1.
A period or . Means the end of a sentence. The end of a paragraph is the end of an idea, or thought.

Oh yes and I called Mckinney today and guess what.
They have the mounts but one of the bolts still does not line up therefore they are still a prototype. They did finally agree to send my shop the "PROTOTYPE" mounts. However I dont believe that they are selling them to the general public.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

LOL first off guy I got an "A" in college english. I have my asscoiates and am workign on my bachelors. It is kinda hard since I work full time. And secondly this is NOT english class. I know my punctuation and grammar...I use it when the settings dictate it. I really dont care what you have honestly. I am not all worked up. Why dont you help people instead of thinking you are badd ass because you have a twin turbo RB. whoopty fucking doo. So you can take your mounts, you can take you engine, take your busted ass 240 and do whatever you want


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

oh look, a rb26 in a 240 ( i believe him now ).. how nice..but i would've spent the money on something else


----------



## SFPracing (Oct 17, 2003)

There are some guys in Miami who do this swap and the end result is ridiculous. I'm thinking about doing this when my turbo hatch sells. They charge $7000 installed. They use the RB26DETT and the RB25 tranny, do all the wiring and plumb intercooler and piping.


----------



## PiMpPaThFinDeR02 (Feb 3, 2003)

damn i have been missing out on some action.

hey NX lets take him out back and beat him. lol


----------



## edquo (Aug 2, 2003)

*rb26dett reply......*

hey dude, i think its a great idea!! i've seen some completed swaps with that motor in some mags!! they themselves said it is very difficult and expensive! but with the amount of power you will get with this swap i say go for it!! if you got the cash!! i have a 91 240 coupe and dream of someday having the cash to do the swap myself!! however since i don't have the cash i'll end up with a rb20 det or a blk. top SR20!!!! good luck and go fast!! peace out!!


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

milk and bread would be nice or even a piece of paper with your username on it thrown on top the engine or something. but @ this point id say silzilla walks the walk and I for one think a guy w/ a 240 w/ the 26 swap should be welcome on the nissan forums.

he posted pics no? give the guy a fkuckin break already. he said not one rude comment to any of you unless provoked and you jumped on him like a virgin on prom night from the go. not all of us are assholes. I say post a pic w/ milk and bread or a paper w. username somewhere attached to the car just for the pure effect of it at this point. Nice swap you lucky bastard.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

No, anyone who thinks they are big and bad becuase they have an engine swap is lame. If you re-read the thread you will see his arrogance. Swaps are overrated anyway. And I can talk because I had one. Big deal. This is not 3 years ago. No swap in teh SR, CA, RB family is overly hard. Big deal. It isnt hard to do. I have no respect for him because he looked down on peopel because he has an RB26 and we dont. Who cares man. I did my swap in 3 days. It would have taken maybe a day more to do an RB26 assuming I had all the pieces already made (ie driveshaft). After that, the swap isnt hard. You either have to go to a single turbo setup or use the mounts someoen has made. BTW that he keeps saying are not in production yet an onwer from mckinney posted a pic of a RB26 with both turbos in an S13.. The only thing I said was it was gay to post a pic with one turbo when peopel are askign to see pics of a twin turbo engine. Is that your proof...an engien with one turbo...LOL then he jumped on us. Of course peopel will want to see pics....this swap is very uncommon. I could care less because if I could do it over, i wouldnt have wasted my money and a swap and would kept my KA. And peopel who have RB26 or RB20 or RB25 or SR20 or CA18 swaps WOULD get respect if they helped out or contributed to the forums instead of throwing lame ass insults at people


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I read every post but I got 2 hrs sleep so Im tired and I am not going to read all this BS again. one of the pics was a close up of one of the turbo's is all. a CLOSE up. this isn' my battle and I don't care to get on anyone's bad side as a result of someone else's arguement. I haven't been posting much and I can see why. its cool NX, I'm done with this thread though brotha.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

silzila: i'm only 15 but i still know enough that flaming and arguing with senior members that have been here for awhile such as 93ser, nx2000, and others could get you in some trouble. i said i believe you but i still have a small amount of doubt in the back of my head. not too many ppl show upto some forum and claim that they have a rb26 powered 240 after 25 posts. even you must admit that rb6's in a 240 is RARE and all we wanted was some proof. you gave us some pix but as other members have mentioned, those could have been took off from somewhere on the net and may not belong to you. it would be greatly appreciated if you became the bigger man here and take the flaming down a bit. also, if you could take some pix of your car with some evidence that is really yours (like bred/milk as drift said or a piece of paper w/ your name on it like blueboost said) would be great. it would have all of us drooling the second u post those pix


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

Hey now I started off posting info for everyone. Info that I learned first hand. Then I was being asked to post pics. Okay I posted some pics. Then somehow instead of everyone saying okay thats cool I guess the tech info you are putting out is correct, You all had something bad to say about my pics. Well sorry you dont believe me, So I post more pics, then all of a sudden you dont care about RB26s and neither does anyone, and one turbo is gay blah blah blah. I thought this thread was specifically about the RB26? I am not here to argue about what I have, and yes I think my car is AWSOME. You would too if it were yours. If trying to share tech info and thinking my car is great is arrogant; then I guess I am. You dont need to take any tech from me but you might be suprised at how much info I have, and I can just about bet that someday I will have some info you will want.
Swapping engines is not hard. Doing BEFORE anyone has any info, or special mounts or whatever for the swap IS hard and takes a long time. I still havent found a single site that has a wiring conversion how to for the RB26 swap. I used only the RB26 engine harness. I grafted all the rest of the wiring to my 240 harness. That my friends IS VERY hard. I am not looking to be cool in anyones eyes. But you can show me the respect that I deserve. I have done it all, and I am here to make it easier for others to do the same. Thats why I am a newbie, and that is why I am here. I was too busy building my car to worry about letting everyone on the internet know that I was doing it. Now lets all get along and talk tech. I WILL post more pics with some proof if it really would make everyone a BELIEVER. I just dont have a lot of time to be running around taking pics of my car to show everyone. So how about until then we all stop bustin my:balls:


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

hell im a believer, and i also think you did get a bit cocky but whatever were all chillen now right? its all cool hopefully.

oh btw, you shouldnt take what vspec said lightly, dont argue with the senoir officials lol *just for future reference*

and the whole time, they were saying that PICTURES of a TT engine with only one turbo is gay, single turbo motors arent gay

just out of curiousity.....what are you going to use your car for? drag races?


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

I actually built it to be a drift car, but after the engine rebuild and turbos and clutch I have way too much money in the car to go smash it into a wall. I am just going to use it for my daily driver I think. I am currently building an s13 with an SR20DET swap for a drift car, but of course the SR20 motor I got doesnt pass leak down. So that will set it back a while cause I am already financially strained after the RB26 blew out. At least I have the winter now to finish them both up.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

why would you drop an RB26 into an S13 for a drift car? you can use a bone stock KA24 engine for that. the RB throws off the weigh distribution making drifting a little harder than it otherwise would be. that just doesnt make any sense at all....

by the way, call up Night7 Racing. he can give you a wiring diagram for the swap.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Night7 to my knowledge has never done a 26 swap into a S chassis. He was actually upset that mckinney got it doen before he did........


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

My 240 with the RB26 is an s14. The weight really isnt offset as much as people believe. Especially in the s14. I dont know about the s13 as I am putting the SR20 in that one. You can really drift whatever you want. Unless you are trying to be more than just a drift hobbiest.


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

I know that Mckinney has the wiring info. But they charge something like $500.00 for wiring service, and you have to do it their way. Also if you have both factory manuals you can figure it out. It just takes a long time.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Contrary to most belief...the RB DOES NOT alter the handling of the car at all in an S13 to my knowledge. I have driven both. And a few members of NICO expressed no altered handlign with the RB25. .....most people logically assume that more weight will throw off the handling which isnt always true. And most peopel assume this without have driven a KA powered 240 AND RB powered 240....


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

yea you can drift whatever you want but my understanding has been that the RB engines weight down the nose a little more than the other engines. i honestly dont know jack shit about s14's so im not gonna say anything lol....when and where from are you gettin the sr20 and when will it be installed?

any why the hell would you do a motor swap into a daily driver? i mean seriously....spend the extra money and hassles on an rb26 swap, and its just gonna be the grocery getter? think about it ...it wouldnt be a fabulous drift car but im fairly certain that rb will rip it down the 1/4 mile......


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

silzilla said:


> *I know that Mckinney has the wiring info. But they charge something like $500.00 for wiring service, and you have to do it their way. Also if you have both factory manuals you can figure it out. It just takes a long time. *


how did you wire your rb26?? just curious


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

if u have an S14 then why did u post in the S13 section?


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

Thanx NX I think your right. The only difference I noticed about drifting my Rb26 240 was that it was a lot easier to lose control due to the big power, but cornering etc. has not been changed much at all. 

I started out debating wether I wanted to buy a new car, or wether I wanted to go through with my RB26 swap that I had originally intended to do when I bought the car. My choices were Honda S2000, Nissan 350Z, or wait for the Mazda RX-8. I decided That my 240 was too good to let go. Plus I got the RB26 motor for only $2200.00 and I figured if I did all my own work I could come out OK. Then I had some extra money and bought turbos, and a clutch, and a better FMIC. Then Murphys law decided to kick me in the ass. My motor went. Then I had no choice at that point but to rebuild it. So now I have about $15,000.00 into my 1995 240sx, but thats OK I love it.

I used my 240 underhood fusebox as well as my transmission harness. I also did not run the entire cabin harness for the skyline and just run power to it, like I have seen on nights website. I cut and spliced all of the relays and gauge cluster wires directly into the existing 240 harness. Pretty much I only used the harness that laid over the RB26 everything else is stock 240. Although I have decided now to probably go with a Haltech system to tune for more power as soon as my motor is broken in. (We had one from our shop that we tried to put into an Mr2 turbo and it could never convert the internal reluctor signal into a hall effect so I can get it cheap!)

I actually bought the SR20 from a customer who brought it in to us to swap into his 240 and when we got it it didnt pass leak down and rather than spend the retail price to rebuild it he bought another black top that he had someone else (side job)swap from what I hear, but anyways I snatched it up from him without the ignitor or maf or cam sensor for only $500.00

I posted in the s13 area because there is a lot more going on here, and I know a lot about the s13 as well. And I own an s13, and well I think that as far as the Rb26 swap goes; any help from anyone is good. Am I wrong?


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

I too used the 240 harnesses (well besides the main harness). Actually i used a combination of the RB and KA/240 lower harness. A ybrid of wiring I guess you can say


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

Oh yeah and if anyone needs a motor or some parts let me know.
Currently I have:
1. d16y6 w/tranny
1. H23a1 W/O tranny
1. Ka24DE W/tranny
1. f22a W/tranny
1. B16a1 W/cable tranny
1. 16G turbo
1. Turbonetics T3 Hybrid turbo
1. Tial external wastegate
3. Toyota 3sgte W/O tranny
2. Toyota ct26 turbos

A whole shitload of Nissan, honda and Toyota sensors and wiring available as well. Or if you know anyone who needs anything let me know if I dont have it I probably know where it is.


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

NX I am impressed! The RB20 harness is much like the 26. So did you use the 240 or the skyline main relays?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

probably a question of many others.. you don't have to answer if you think it's too personal. we will understand 

silzila, how old are you and what do you do for a living??? i just wanted to know some more info about a guy who owns a rb26 powered 240


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

I am 24. I work at John Haley Motorsports in MN. I am a full time student at the community college here. I am a turbine engine mechanic in the Armys 1256th air ambulance company as well.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

silzilla said:


> *NX I am impressed! The RB20 harness is much like the 26. So did you use the 240 or the skyline main relays? *


I didnt use ANY Skyline fuses.. A good friend made an awesome 8 step wiring write up for the RB20 into a SOHC 240. He used ALL RB harnesses...when we did mine, me and anothe guy used a hybrid of both


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

A hybrid you say? Well that sounds good. Still I am a bit confused about what you used and what you didnt, but you dont have to explain it all to me. What did you buy to replace your 240 and why did it suck so bad?


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

hey silzilla how about a ca18det in the future ? hehe

jeez ive been askin a lot of people this lately....


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

silzilla said:


> *A hybrid you say? Well that sounds good. Still I am a bit confused about what you used and what you didnt, but you dont have to explain it all to me. What did you buy to replace your 240 and why did it suck so bad? *


Ill break it down to make it short

Buy 240 in April
Headgasket blows in May
Swap in July
Clutch goes out in September
get clutch fixed in October
clutch goes out again in October
Turbo goes out in October

and I just had enough. The 240 isnt speical enough fo rme to keep pouring money. I have other hobbies and a 200sx or NX2000 or CRX or 2nd gen Integra project is intriguing to me. 240's arent that great to me honestly...so I sold it and made my money back on the front clip and misc parts. It hasnt been replaced with another car yet. I am buying an Xterra tomorrow and keeping my eyes open for another project if something decent comes along my path. 

I used both the 240 and RB lower harness with the 240 speed sensor to get an acuurate speedo.


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

No CA18det plans. I actually think my next car will be an RX-8 or an S-2000 roadster with a vortech supercharger. I have decided after my 240 RB26 swap that I am spending just as much money as a new car would have cost me (even though its much faster!) and I think that these long expensive projects are starting to wear on me. I havent owned a non-swapped car since before I was even into cars. That was almost 7 years ago. I am ready to get into something new/reliable. I will keep one of my 240s around for fun though.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

no i wasnt askin if you planned a ca18 swap, you said you had parts and motors so i was wonderin if you had the kind of connections to get me one cheaply

btw- id say get the rx8 if you have to choose between those two ..we have 2 or 3 people around here with some....i know theres one red and one yellow and maybe another runnin around...they are bad as hell....the honda is no match for the rx8 in overall um....coolness...hehe


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

LOl i would take an S2000 over an RX8 ANY day of the week.


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

I will keep my eyes open for a ca18det. I had the opportunity to buy one with all the stuff I needed for a swap for $600.00 but turned it down, as I had no use for it. I will let you know if its still around although I doubt it.

I think there is a strong case to be made for both the RX8 and the S2000. Both are superb handling machines out of the box. Both make OK power, and both have good styling. However, I watched a competition a couple weeks ago. It had all kinds of really high power imports battling it out on the QTR/mi., track, braking, slalom, and the Comptech supercharged S2000 beat the shit out of everything. That is what made me decide on the S2000, but if I keep my RB26 powered 240 I will have to go for the RX-8 as it has four doors, and four seats. My fiance will only let me have one toy car.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

just wait 4 the mazdaspeed rx-8. turbocharged powered rotary...i miss my rx7 now...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

silzilla said:


> *My fiance will only let me have one toy car. *


get a new one jkjk


----------



## Super13 (Apr 15, 2004)

*McKinny makes conversion mounts i Believe*

a guy I know has the RB25 in his PS13, [email protected], it needs to be cleaned up but that beast of an engine is sitting nicely under the hood.
requires a custom intake manifold, but those are out there too.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Ummm this is old.... And no... you dont need a custom intake manifold... it requires the RB crossmember and mounts


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

silzilla said:


> My fiance will only let me have one toy car.


I know the feeling......she hasn't found out about the clubman.....yet......I keep saying its a customers.....lol


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

And yes, my toy car (the VL) is still quite useful, it has 4 doors and a tow bar....Otherwise I would have gone out, got a loan and got a R32/R33 GTR or GTS-T....and the VL is a Aussie car....and I've wanted one since I was 5 and saw them raceing at Bathurst....


----------



## coloRB26 (May 10, 2004)

silzilla you have interesting information that ive been needing i currently own a 1996 240se i was wondering if the rb25 mounts will work for the twins or do i need to use my creativity BTW nice car and i can see why its your daily driver RB240=eat civics for a living please reply i am new to this site.


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

coloRB26 said:


> silzilla you have interesting information that ive been needing i currently own a 1996 240se i was wondering if the rb25 mounts will work for the twins or do i need to use my creativity BTW nice car and i can see why its your daily driver RB240=eat civics for a living please reply i am new to this site.


I dont believe that the actual mounts to the motor will work (not sure) but if you have the aluminum mounts for the 26 then you can use the rb25 crossmember. 

Yes I actually just got it back up and running after the rebuild and some other new parts! I am currently still waitng on my radiator though, so I am still driving my Acura Legend


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

silzilla said:


> I dont believe that the actual mounts to the motor will work (not sure) but if you have the aluminum mounts for the 26 then you can use the rb25 crossmember.
> 
> Yes I actually just got it back up and running after the rebuild and some other new parts! I am currently still waitng on my radiator though, so I am still driving my Acura Legend


haha acura legend, no matter, so i hear you in florida, i see youve been in www.ilscc.com forums, representin your rb26dett s14. i live like 10 minutes away from mph automod, well that's if you run all red lights and have no cars in the way.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

what's wrong with acura legends?? they're decent cars 

silzila.. we want pix and more info please


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

I actually live in Minnesota. I wish I lived in a warmer place like Florida though. I am going to be putting some pics and videos on my companies website today. I will be posting some dyno runs later in the week. Please log on for updates. www.JohnHaleyMotorsports.com


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> what's wrong with acura legends?? they're decent cars
> 
> silzila.. we want pix and more info please


friend of mines has an acura legend, tho i never rode in it. my name acurahater got banned, now that i think of acura. just remembered


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

240sxcoupe said:


> friend of mines has an acura legend, tho i never rode in it. my name acurahater got banned, now that i think of acura. just remembered



u crack me up lol


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)




----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

oh you're cool now...


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> oh you're cool now...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

holy OT..


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

are there supposed to be pictures there or something? i dont see them...

nevermind: banner blosker blocks pics also.


----------



## Enthalpy (Mar 17, 2004)

lock...WAY off topic


----------

